# My little boy



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I just joined and wanted to share some pics of my little lad Toffee
he's just 4 months old


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww what a cute little guy, he's lovely


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

awww how cute iz he bless him


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you! I am new as well, just joined about half an hour ago  Toffee is ADORABLE! He's gonna be a heartbreaker with the ladies when he's older!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

he is gorg and i wanna nick him


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He is lovely.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

OMGG!! He is gorgeous - swoooooooooooooooon


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely looking dog


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

hes lovely , color is beautifull and he's eyes are wow


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Aww,he's cute! And a cute name too


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

omg he is adorable love his colour and those eyes are hypnotising


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the lovely comments ... I know im biased but I think he is a very pretty lad 

and Leanne ... not a chance hun


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He is so cute - mischief written all over him. 

Sue


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww hes lovely


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i bet he gets lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh he is beautiful,, what a gorgeous colour,,,i want him,,,,,,, great name to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG has stunning, hes a gorgeous boy thats for sure  lovely cute pup


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww he's lovely


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi (Im new)

I just wanted to say what a smahing little chap you have there - what a cute nose! hehe!


----------

